# Vicky Cristina Barcelona...



## Nobody (7 Gennaio 2010)




----------



## Lettrice (7 Gennaio 2010)

...and?


----------



## Nobody (7 Gennaio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ...and?


 penelope:mexican:


----------



## Lettrice (7 Gennaio 2010)

Vedi ti odio quando fai cosi'.
Qua c'e' la tormenta di neve, non si puo' andare in bici, i tram fanno ritardi di ore... dimmi se vale la pena di camminare al freddo o no


----------



## Nobody (7 Gennaio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vedi ti odio quando fai cosi'.
> Qua c'e' la tormenta di neve, non si puo' andare in bici, i tram fanno ritardi di ore... dimmi se vale la pena di camminare al freddo o no


 Non è Manhattan o Io e Annie... e nemmeno Harry a pezzi... ma se trovassi ancora un cinema che lo da, ne varrebbe la pena.


----------



## Bruja (7 Gennaio 2010)

*ecco...*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Non è Manhattan o Io e Annie... e nemmeno Harry a pezzi... ma se trovassi ancora un cinema che lo da, ne varrebbe la pena.


Per quelli farei anch'io della strada sotto la neve... per VCB, sinceramente, l'averlo visto una volta é quanto basta.
Un film che senza gli  "eccessi" della Cruz avrebbe poco a che fare con l'Allen glorioso.
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (7 Gennaio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non è Manhattan o Io e Annie... e nemmeno Harry a pezzi... ma se trovassi ancora un cinema che lo da, ne varrebbe la pena.


 
lo stanno dando a manetta sia su Mediaset Premium che su Sky.

Bel film, il mio preferito di Allen con MATCH POINT.


----------



## Nobody (7 Gennaio 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Per quelli farei anch'io della strada sotto la neve... per VCB, sinceramente, l'averlo visto una volta é quanto basta.
> Un film che senza gli "eccessi" della Cruz avrebbe poco a che fare con l'Allen glorioso.
> Bruja


 Beh non è certamente l'Allen geniale di alcuni film... ma si fa sempre vedere con piacere.


----------



## Nobody (7 Gennaio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> lo stanno dando a manetta sia su Mediaset Premium che su Sky.
> 
> Bel film, il mio preferito di Allen con *MATCH POINT*.


Molto bello davvero. Se dovessi indicare il mio preferito sarei indeciso... ma forse sarebbe Harry a pezzi. Totalmente autobiografico, terribilmente cattivo con se stesso.


----------



## Lettrice (7 Gennaio 2010)

Lo sto guardando adesso... :carneval:

Carino non avrei affrontato la tempesta


----------



## Bruja (7 Gennaio 2010)

*Verena*



Verena67 ha detto:


> lo stanno dando a manetta sia su Mediaset Premium che su Sky.
> 
> Bel film, il mio preferito di Allen con MATCH POINT.


Davvero é il tuo preferito insieme a Match Point? 
Non so, Allen ha in fil rouge nei supoi film anche nelle estremizzazioni c'é sempre un versante aderente alla realtà non ipocrita dei rapporti. 
Ho come la sensazione che in questo film abbia fatto il verso a certe situazioni filmografiche di Almodovar che sono probabili solo con Almodovar...
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (7 Gennaio 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Davvero é il tuo preferito insieme a Match Point?
> Non so, Allen ha in fil rouge nei supoi film anche nelle estremizzazioni c'é sempre un versante aderente alla realtà non ipocrita dei rapporti.
> *Ho come la sensazione che in questo film abbia fatto il verso a certe situazioni filmografiche di Almodovar che sono probabili solo con Almodova*r...
> Bruja


Quoto... e personaggi e risvolti un filino scontati


----------



## Nobody (8 Gennaio 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Davvero é il tuo preferito insieme a Match Point?
> Non so, Allen ha in fil rouge nei supoi film anche nelle estremizzazioni c'é sempre un versante aderente alla realtà non ipocrita dei rapporti.
> *Ho come la sensazione che in questo film abbia fatto il verso a certe situazioni filmografiche di Almodovar che sono probabili solo con Almodovar*...
> Bruja


mah... secondo me sotto sotto c'è il solito Allen-pensiero. Solo, con meno genio corrosivo rispetto al passato, e qualche risata rilassata in più. Qualche eccesso di banale scontatezza sulla Spagna (chitarristi romantici nella notte, machismo latineggiante, bicchieri di rosso qua e la, artisti che pasteggiano in tapas bar a notte fonda), ma alla fine rimane la solita idea nichilista: l'insostenibilità dell'amore.


----------



## Verena67 (8 Gennaio 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Davvero é il tuo preferito insieme a Match Point?
> Non so, Allen ha in fil rouge nei supoi film anche nelle estremizzazioni c'é sempre un versante aderente alla realtà non ipocrita dei rapporti.
> Ho come la sensazione che in questo film abbia fatto il verso a certe situazioni filmografiche di Almodovar che sono probabili solo con Almodovar...
> Bruja


 
io sono molto attratta dalla "mise en scène", colori situazioni luci...gli altri film di Allen li ho sempre trovati anonimi, so' fatta così!


----------



## Lettrice (8 Gennaio 2010)

Comunque vi dico che piuttosto che vivere col marito di Vicky mi sarei sparata una fucilata:carneval:


----------



## Bruja (8 Gennaio 2010)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque vi dico che piuttosto che vivere col marito di Vicky mi sarei sparata una fucilata:carneval:


Ma sei fuori, io sparavo a lui...seppure farlo vivere con il suo train de vie é pure peggio!!!:mexican:
Bruja


----------



## Nobody (8 Gennaio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque vi dico che piuttosto che vivere col marito di Vicky mi sarei sparata una fucilata:carneval:


pure io... ma a me non sarebbe piaciuta nemmeno Cristina... meglio la donna impersonata dalla Cruz, assolutamente. E ovviamente non parlo dell'aspetto fisico.


----------



## Bruja (8 Gennaio 2010)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> pure io... ma a me non sarebbe piaciuta nemmeno Cristina... meglio la donna impersonata dalla Cruz, assolutamente. E ovviamente non parlo dell'aspetto fisico.


Dici che sono troppo fuori dal coro se dico che da uomo non mi filavo nessuna delle due... sempre senza parlare del lato esteriore!!! Le donne complicate nel modo sbagliato, sono sbagliate... punto.
Bruja


----------



## Nobody (8 Gennaio 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Dici che sono troppo fuori dal coro se dico che da uomo non mi filavo nessuna delle due... sempre senza parlare del lato esteriore!!! Le donne complicate nel modo sbagliato, sono sbagliate... punto.
> Bruja


 Si, ma Penelope Cruz non era sbagliata a priori... era sbagliata per l'ex marito.


----------



## Lettrice (8 Gennaio 2010)

Se vi dico che tra tutti mi sarei filata solo Penelope Cruz?:rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (8 Gennaio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si, ma Penelope Cruz non era sbagliata a priori... era sbagliata per l'ex marito.


Io li ho trovati perfetti:carneval:


----------



## Bruja (8 Gennaio 2010)

*...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Io li ho trovati perfetti:carneval:



Perfetti... contro??? Sono dei perfetti "personaggi cinematografici"...
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (8 Gennaio 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Perfetti... contro??? Sono dei perfetti "personaggi cinematografici"...
> Bruja


Ovvio... ma anche nella realta' i simili stanno tra di loro...


----------



## Minerva (8 Gennaio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> io sono molto attratta dalla "mise en scène", colori situazioni luci...gli altri film di Allen li ho sempre trovati anonimi, so' fatta così!


allora avrai notatoil più bergmaniano di allen:interiors
altro che anonimo


----------



## Bruja (8 Gennaio 2010)

*...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ovvio... ma anche nella realta' i simili stanno tra di loro...



Dovrebbero... 
La parte spiacevole é che la vita offre meno generosamente il lieto fine tanto caro alle sceneggiature. 
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (8 Gennaio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> allora avrai notatoil più bergmaniano di allen:interiors
> altro che anonimo


mai visto. Fino a Match Point ho sempre evitato Allen.


----------



## Lettrice (8 Gennaio 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Dovrebbero...
> La parte spiacevole é che la vita offre meno generosamente il lieto fine tanto caro alle sceneggiature.
> Bruja


Infatti io l'avrei fatto finire diversamente:carneval:

Ma e' un film e tutti tornano a casa senza che nessuno si sia fatto realmente male


----------



## Bruja (8 Gennaio 2010)

*Lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti io l'avrei fatto finire diversamente:carneval:
> 
> Ma e' un film e tutti tornano a casa senza che nessuno si sia fatto realmente male


Mi stai diventando filofosa... d'altronde dopo i film chi si fa male é perché va a confrontarsi proprio con la realtà... magari  etilica!!:carneval: 
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (8 Gennaio 2010)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> allora avrai notatoil più bergmaniano di allen:interiors
> altro che anonimo


Bergman... é altro, molto altro!!!
Bruja


----------



## Nobody (8 Gennaio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se vi dico che tra tutti mi sarei filata solo Penelope Cruz?:rotfl:


 Appunto, quel che dicevo io!:up: E' l'unica persona con cui sarei andato ad occhi chiusi. Perchè per me era l'unica "vera".


----------



## Nobody (8 Gennaio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io li ho trovati perfetti:carneval:


 perfetti in tre però... in due duravano mezz'ora:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (8 Gennaio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Appunto, quel che dicevo io!:up: E' l'unica persona con cui sarei andato ad occhi chiusi. Perchè per me era l'unica "vera".


O comunque la piu' interessante... se devo veramente sprecare il mio tempo in compagnia di un altro essere umano che almeno non sia noiso:carneval:


----------



## Bruja (8 Gennaio 2010)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Appunto, quel che dicevo io!:up: E' l'unica persona con cui sarei andato ad occhi chiusi. Perchè per me era l'unica "vera".[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Devo darti ragione per un fatto a mio avviso incontestabile... lei é molto vera perchè quasi sempre é sé stessa, cioé Penelope Cruz che si presta al personaggio e mai viceversa.
> ...


----------



## Magenta (8 Gennaio 2010)

Io avrei sparato al marito di Vicky e quoto in pieno chi dice che la Cruz era veramente fantastica... quando fa la parte dell' isterica / nevrotica / paranoica nel film è meravigliosa, quando urla in spagnolo è ancora meglio!
E anche io ho iniziato a vedere Allen con Match Point, altro film che trovo veramente da rivedere, se  non fosse per la trama che trovo molto verosimile ai giorni nostri (conclusione della Johansson a parte).

Non ho altri termine di paragone, se non La maledizione dello scorpione di Giada, ma se ricordo bene tutt'altro genere di film, anche se due risate me le son fatte!


----------



## Nobody (8 Gennaio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Io avrei sparato al marito di Vicky e quoto in pieno chi dice che la Cruz era veramente fantastica... quando fa la parte dell' isterica / nevrotica / paranoica nel film è meravigliosa, quando urla in spagnolo è ancora meglio!
> E anche io ho iniziato a vedere Allen con Match Point, altro film che trovo veramente da rivedere, se non fosse per la trama che trovo molto verosimile ai giorni nostri (conclusione della Johansson a parte).
> 
> Non ho altri termine di paragone, se non La maledizione dello scorpione di Giada, ma se ricordo bene tutt'altro genere di film, anche se due risate me le son fatte!


 Vedi "Harry a pezzi"... secondo me è la cartina al tornasole per capire se Allen lo si ama o lo si odia. Molto più di alcuni suoi film piu famosi. Umorismo sottile cattivo e corrosivo, inimitabile.


----------



## Bruja (8 Gennaio 2010)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Vedi "Harry a pezzi"... secondo me è la cartina al tornasole per capire se Allen lo si ama o lo si odia. Molto più di alcuni suoi film piu famosi. Umorismo sottile cattivo e corrosivo, inimitabile.


Il suo migliore ... in quello é impareggiabile.
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (8 Gennaio 2010)

*Magenta*



Magenta ha detto:


> Io avrei sparato al marito di Vicky e quoto in pieno chi dice che la Cruz era veramente fantastica... quando fa la parte dell' isterica / nevrotica / paranoica nel film è meravigliosa, quando urla in spagnolo è ancora meglio!
> E/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------

